# Front Page and Firefox



## SILV (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have just been handed a website to maintain. The website was originally created in frontpage but will not (never has) display in Firefox or Safari.

As I am inexperienced in this area can anyone give me an idea on where to start looking for issues?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

thats one of the problems with frontpage. It only works with msie and if you want it to work with other browsers you will need to learn a little html so you can do some minor editing so your pages would look right with others. You will not be able to use the wysiwyg feature of front page to do this. 

One other thing, frontpage is no longer supported by microsoft so it will have problems with newer versions of msie. You will either need to upgrade to microsofts new web editing software or move on to dreamweaver or something else. The biggie is to learn a little html so you can get your pages to work with all browsers no matter what editor you use.


----------



## XP On CD (Jul 10, 2007)

It's The Opposite For Me It Won't Work In IE7


----------



## after5pc (Jul 10, 2008)

When you guys say "it won't work" are you referring to alignment issues? For example, it doesn't look right in one browser compared to another...

Or you don't see the site at all?


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

I would love to see the site online if possible? Interested to see how poorly the website is translated to Firefox (or how poorly Frontpage creates it). It's easier to look at a page to offer suggestions on where to start looking.

We should be able to help you out.


----------



## SILV (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for your help.
The website is http://www.taylormade.org.au/
I have updated the homepage which now displays but is not formatted correctly and images appear as low res.

The original page in front page is made up of text boxes which are grouped together.

Other pages which I haven't changed do not display any items at all.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

after5pc said:


> When you guys say "it won't work" are you referring to alignment issues? For example, it doesn't look right in one browser compared to another...
> 
> Or you don't see the site at all?


sorry I forgot about this thread, it does include alignment issues but there are other issues as well. In addition, frontpage has extensions, and those do not work well in other browsers at all. If you are wanting other non microsoft browsers to view your pages properly, never use frontpage extensions. 

When I was using frontpage, I was only using it as a wysiwyg editor, I would never use any microsoft specific features and kept things simple. Between that and doing minor editing because of frontpages poor coding practices I was able to do some good sites that worked in the major browsers.

After a quick look at your page, I would suggest using cells within tables for each individual graphics. It will help with the alignment.


----------



## jgreagan24 (Feb 14, 2009)

I use FrontPage as my page editor, not extensions. My problem with Firefox is colors are different or default to grey. Most everything else I've figured out. What do I need to do to get colors to be the same as they are on IE? And why do hyperlinks flash on Firefox? :4-dontkno Thanks!!
Judy


----------

